# Probleme mit Gentoo 2007.0 LiveCD Installation

## Phil222

Hallo,

Ich habe mir heute die Gentoo 2007.0 LiveCD amd64 heruntergeladen gebrannt und neugestartet.

Dann hatte ich schon das erste Problem X funktioniert nicht. Bei der alten 2006.1er Ging X.

Ok das is ja nich so schlimm aber dann hab ich via "Installer" den installer gestartet und alles nach anleitung gemacht.

Komischerweisse stimmt irgendetwas nicht weil er zb den Stage3 innerhalb weniger Sekunden entpackt.

Naja ok dann gehts erstmal in rassendem Tempo weiter und nach dem ich das root pw angebe macht er wieder etwas und dann kommt der fehler

cant set root password. Keine ahnung was da los ist. Naja in der log datei stehn noch mehr fehler zb immer wenn etwas in ne config soll kam Cant write Config file.

Mhh ja hat jemand eventuell die Gleichen Fehler? 

Vielen dank Phil

Hier daten ueber mein System:

Targa laptop 1,6 GHZ 64bit

512 Mb ram

Ati radeon xpress 200m grafikarte

----------

## Carlo

Nicht daß ich die 2007.0 getestet hätte, aber vielleicht tut's ja der klassische Rat, es lieber mit der Minimal CD ohne graphischen Installer zu versuchen.

----------

## Phil222

Mhh ja ich versuch es jetzt nochmal mit der Live CD wenn das nicht geht dann installier ichs eben mit der normalen

----------

## dertobi123

Klingt so als würde der Installer mit den falschen Benutzerrechten laufen - wie genau hast du ihn gestartet?

----------

## Zapotek

hallo, 

habe exakt das gleiche Problem wie Phil222. 

gibts da inzwischen irgendwelche Tipps zur Problemlösung?

danke.

----------

## musv

Ja, gibt es. Und es ist die Standardantwort, die bei der gleichen immer wieder auftretenden Problembeschreibung kommt:

Finger weg vom Installer!

Die Anleitung gibt's hier: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/index.xml

----------

## amne

 *Zapotek wrote:*   

> hallo, 
> 
> habe exakt das gleiche Problem wie Phil222. 
> 
> gibts da inzwischen irgendwelche Tipps zur Problemlösung?
> ...

 

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Klingt so als würde der Installer mit den falschen Benutzerrechten laufen - wie genau hast du ihn gestartet?

 

----------

## Zapotek

hi!

gestartet hab ich einfach mit dem Befehl: installer-dialog

----------

## Zapotek

keiner eine idee   :Sad: 

----------

## nikaya

 *Zapotek wrote:*   

> keiner eine idee  

 

Um es mal so auszudrücken:Der Installer ist ziemlicher Schrott und bei den meisten Gentoo-Usern unbeliebt.Ich schätze den Installer benutzen nicht mal 5% der User zum Installieren.Dementsprechend begrenzt ist auch das Wissen und die Erfahrung mit ihm.Außerdem wird Gentoo nicht oft neu installiert sondern nur kontinuierlich gepflegt.

Installiere nach der manuellen Methode,die ist zuverlässig.Und wenn es da Probleme gibt wirst Du auch viele Antworten bekommen da der Wissensfundus da größer ist.Danach hast Du auch schon mal ein wenig Rüstzeug um  ein Gentoo zu handhaben.

----------

## dertobi123

 *Zapotek wrote:*   

> hi!
> 
> gestartet hab ich einfach mit dem Befehl: installer-dialog

 

Im X? Als normaler Benutzer oder mit einem sudo davor?

 *john.doe wrote:*   

> Um es mal so auszudrücken:Der Installer ist ziemlicher Schrott und bei den meisten Gentoo-Usern unbeliebt.Ich schätze den Installer benutzen nicht mal 5% der User zum Installieren.

 

Forenregeln, Punkt 7

Es hilft keinem weiter, zum 20.000 Mal zu erwähnen, wie schrottig man den Installer selbst findet - davon ab steigt der Wahrheitsgehalt solcher Aussagen nicht durch kontinuierliche Wiederholung. Wenn du konkrete Fehler im Installer gefunden hast, erstelle dafür bitte Bugreports, sofern es diese noch nicht gibt.

----------

## nikaya

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Es hilft keinem weiter, zum 20.000 Mal zu erwähnen, wie schrottig man den Installer selbst findet - davon ab steigt der Wahrheitsgehalt solcher Aussagen nicht durch kontinuierliche Wiederholung. Wenn du konkrete Fehler im Installer gefunden hast, erstelle dafür bitte Bugreports, sofern es diese noch nicht gibt.

 

Ich wollte nur einen Rat erteilen und einen Erklärungsversuch geben warum so wenig Antworten kommen.Ja gut,Developer hatte ich nicht berücksichtigt.  :Wink: 

Ich meine es doch eigentlich nur gut.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Zapotek

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *Zapotek wrote:*   hi!
> 
> gestartet hab ich einfach mit dem Befehl: installer-dialog 
> 
> Im X? Als normaler Benutzer oder mit einem sudo davor?

 

ja, ohne "sudo".

habe die manuelle installation nach dam handbook auch durchgeführt, alles wunderbar.

nur bis zu dem zeitpunkt, siehe:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-560888.html

vielen dank!

----------

## dertobi123

 *Zapotek wrote:*   

> ja, ohne "sudo".

 

Ja gut, das kann nicht gehen  :Wink: 

----------

## Zapotek

mit "sudo installer" gleiches problem   :Sad: 

----------

